# Lathe cutting tool sharpening jig - home made



## David Morrow (Dec 3, 2012)

I did a lot of reading about the merits of various types of lathe cutting tools - high speed steel, carbide and inserts. Lots of info and opinions on sharpening too. Having used them all, I found that I still wanted to sharpen ( pun intended ) my skills in creating and sharpening my own lathe cutting tools. I've ground a few free hand and they were ok and cut just fine but I wanted them to be better and more consistent. I also want to get more creative for those special situations.

I found a few sharpening jigs online. Some were overly complicated and some were simple. I was in need of a small shop project so I designed and made this today in the basement. I have some ideas on some small additions to it to make it better but its first attempt in helping me to sharpen an old cutter was a great success. Here's a photo of the finished job and a link to a page with a few more pics :
http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/lathe-tool-jig/lathe-tool-jig.htm


----------



## boxcarmj (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, very nice! Also you can make a quarter plate marked with 90° mountit underneath (use a second pointer like the one shown). This would get you two angles at thesame time. Just a though!
Mike.


----------



## Maxine (Feb 9, 2013)

That's a nice idea.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## saaq22 (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow, can you provide me with the programming of the angles I made by cnc
thanks


----------



## David Morrow (Mar 6, 2020)

Just change the grid in your CAD program from Ortho to Polar and draw the lines that way. Snap to grid as required.


----------

